# Can anyone confirm: Pence has resigned as VP?



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Pence’s aircraft has changed callsigns from Air Force 2 to SAM 319. Does that mean he is no longer VP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Been up for two hours now but nothing from my sources yet.

I did post this last night if you want some thoughts to consider.
*
Jim's Rant For The Day. V. P. Pence Gone?*

If the rumor is true that Pence is gone I assume that because Trump picked him Trump has the power to replace him. If he were replaced and a replacement was sworn in by Jan 6th that would kill Pelosi because she would not be the stand in Jan 6th as head of the Senate.

If rumors are true is this another tag team slap off to bring in a heavy hitter, fresh and not threatened by the Deep State yet? Do I need to say "Stay Tuned Sports Fans"?

Remember last week I believe Gen. Miller, current Secretary of Defense, thanked Pence for his contributions to a "most complex" military plan or something to that affect. Is this part of a football hand off to confuse the other team?

I assume Trump would pick a pissed off junk yard dog for the job, say perhaps Gen. Flynn. Or perhaps this is just a poker bluff by Lin Wood. Then again Trump could appoint someone they can't kill then a month later replace that person with a qualified VP once the war is over. We have to assume Military Intelligence has gamed all moves out a long time ago.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

However, I am still partial to: 

I just drank six beers, smoked two joints and stared down into a whiskey bottle. Think I got it figured out.
Is Trump about to trade jobs with Pence for a week so Trump can open the mail and then go back to being on top?

.
JimCostaYesterday at 8:45 PM
You never know. Trump and Pence could still be lit from the office Christmas party. I'll bet that is when they decided to switch for the fun of it. It would probably confuse the hell outa poor Joe.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

My question is if Air Force 2 returns home empty is it still "AF2" or a regular call sign?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

It’s only AF2 if the VP is onboard. Pence was onboard. Call sign was SAM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> It's only AF2 if the VP is onboard. Pence was onboard. Call sign was SAM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the internet. I used to bitch about all the invasiveness, but no more. THEY can't hide anything anymore. Maybe it's true maybe it's not - but the curtains to hide behind are getting smaller and smaller. :glasses:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I am listening to Mike Adams update now. I am 6 minutes in and not a word about Pence quitting mentioned.
I will post if he does say it.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Per Mike Adams report just out:

10 MM Rumors about Pence planning to resign. 
*Perhaps* Pence will be announcing on Jan 6th he will resign on Jan 7th *so he cannot be criticized for protecting Trump*. Or he could call for an evidence hearing before we take ballots.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> Pence's aircraft has changed callsigns from Air Force 2 to SAM 319. Does that mean he is no longer VP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your source for that, fang?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> What's your source for that, fang?












Lots of chatter on Twitter that he is no longer VP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345160714374279170
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

20 MM If all evidence is presented to congress (over a day or two) and then congressmen vote for Biden, they are committing fraud.
Per Mike Adams today.

22 MM Jason Chavets says this will be when the American people and congress will see, uninterrupted by the news media; history unfolding.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

jimcosta said:


> Per Mike Adams report just out:
> 
> 10 MM Rumors about Pence planning to resign.
> *Perhaps* Pence will be announcing on Jan 6th he will resign on Jan 7th *so he cannot be criticized for protecting Trump*. Or he could call for an evidence hearing before we take ballots.


Pence is a RINO as far as I'm concerned. He should resign and let the Governor of South Dakota, Kristi Noem, take his place. She's one of the very few who stood up face-to-face and toe-to-toe against the Chinese Cold hoax. She's smart, conservative, and courageous and she hasn't been corrupted by the D.C. Swamp.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe they just jacking with people.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Whatever plane or helo Pence is on, it will be AF2..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> 20 MM If all evidence is presented to congress (over a day or two) and then congressmen vote for Biden, they are committing fraud.
> Per Mike Adams today.
> 
> 22 MM Jason Chavets says this will be when the American people and congress will see, uninterrupted by the news media; history unfolding.


If they commit fraud, what will happen, in your opinion?


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

KUSA: Your answer is below:
*Forecast 2021 - Chinese Fire Drills with a side of French Fries (Jacobin-style) and Russian Dressing*

Article and recap by James Howard Kunstler [the grandfather perhaps of the Prepper Movement]


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just checked a few mainstream news sites, plus several conservative sites, nothing mentioned.
If this were true, it would be huge news.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> KUSA: Your answer is below:
> *Forecast 2021 - Chinese Fire Drills with a side of French Fries (Jacobin-style) and Russian Dressing*
> 
> Article and recap by James Howard Kunstler [the grandfather perhaps of the Prepper Movement]


Very interesting read.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jimcosta said:


> KUSA: Your answer is below:
> *Forecast 2021 - Chinese Fire Drills with a side of French Fries (Jacobin-style) and Russian Dressing*
> 
> Article and recap by James Howard Kunstler [the grandfather perhaps of the Prepper Movement]


Interesting, and excellent potential analysis.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ActionJackson said:


> Pence is a RINO as far as I'm concerned. He should resign and let the Governor of South Dakota, Kristi Noem, take his place. She's one of the very few who stood up face-to-face and toe-to-toe against the Chinese Cold hoax. She's smart, conservative, and courageous and she hasn't been corrupted by the D.C. Swamp.


Great idea, I sure like the way that Kristi Noem governs, so much so, that we have narrowed down our 2nd home to be in South Dakota or Wyoming.

Regardless, I'd rather she stay in SD and fight the good fight for the Great Mt Rushmore State. She goes to DC, there is a good chance that the sewer dwellers will get to her like they have everyone else.

As far as Pence, I agree. He seems like a nice guy, wears his Christianity on his sleeve, but he is a career politician and what has he ever really done for We The People? As far as I can tell, Pence is part of the sewer dwelling DC crowd.

(Note; I have stopped using the word Swamp to describe these evil bastards. If you've ever spent some time in the swamps of Louisiana, South Alabama, Florida and East Texas you'll see what a beautiful eco-system it is. DC is the SEWER.)


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KUSA said:


> If they commit fraud, what will happen, in your opinion?


The frauds committed by Clinton and Obama ended in zero action so I don't suspect that any other D.C. frauds will be dealt with either. Too much bribe money being handed out. Too much "dirt" on each other. The corruption runs deeper than the Atlantic Ocean and spread as far and wide. Who in D.C. has the gonads to put these traitors in shackles? Not a one!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Great idea, I sure like the way that Kristi Noem governs, so much so, that we have narrowed down our 2nd home to be in South Dakota or Wyoming.
> 
> Regardless, I'd rather she stay in SD and fight the good fight for the Great Mt Rushmore State. She goes to DC, there is a good chance that the sewer dwellers will get to her like they have everyone else.
> 
> ...


I've done some fishing in some awesomely beautiful swamps of Missouri. You're right ... let's not dirty the word "swamp" by tying it to D.C. The very term "Washington D.C." is putrid enough on its own.

I, too, have been considering a move to one of the most free and conservative states in the USA. I'm currently in Utah which isn't bad but with the influx of California liberals who are fleeing the very places they ruined with their ideology and votes, I'm afraid their cancer will soon spread here as well.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

ActionJackson said:


> The frauds committed by Clinton and Obama ended in zero action so I don't suspect that any other D.C. frauds will be dealt with either. Too much bribe money being handed out. Too much "dirt" on each other. The corruption runs deeper than the Atlantic Ocean and spread as far and wide. Who in D.C. has the gonads to put these traitors in shackles? Not a one!!


There was one.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Too bad Pelosi isn't in line to be VP if it were true. That would make an quick and easy way to get rid of her in three weeks.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

MountainGirl said:


> There was one.


He certainly talked the talk and perhaps had the right intentions but if he REALLY wanted to bring justice to those criminals he would have hired a fire-brand from OUTSIDE the D.C. quagmire. Instead, he placed two RINOs (one after the other) in charge of the "Justice" department and a RINO in charge of the FBI. There are plenty of honest, high-integrity law enforcement types combing the countryside but all they were allowed to do is watch (from the sidelines) as NOTHING got done.

Trump kept many, many promises but the biggest promise (in my opinion) that was NOT kept was the promise to "drain the swamp." I don't think a thimble's worth of mud was removed.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Too bad Pelosi isn't in line to be VP if it were true. That would make an quick and easy way to get rid of her in three weeks.


Another way to get rid of her quickly would be to pour holy water on her head and hold a cross to her face. It worked in the movies.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> Trump kept many, many promises but the biggest promise (in my opinion) that was NOT kept was the promise to "drain the swamp." I don't think a thimble's worth of mud was removed.


There is so much mud that it's impossible to notice a difference. Could anyone else have done better?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Trump kept many, many promises but the biggest promise (in my opinion) that was NOT kept was the promise to "drain the swamp." I don't think a thimble's worth of mud was removed.


The deep state has been forming since before The Declaration of Independence and the Constitution's ink dried.

Ask yourself....

If you knew the police chief in your town was involved in nefarious activities and you hired a prosecutor to take your case to court and found out not one soul was interested in justice, except those who also knew the Chief was a dirtbag....the case was dismissed....and upon further investigation, you found out the prosecutor was the judges step-son and the judge himself has been under investigation in the past for nefarious activities.....how far do you think your case is going to get?

Multiply that by 10,000.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KUSA said:


> There is so much mud that it's impossible to notice a difference. Could anyone else have done better?


Nobody else would have even tried but I honestly think that Trump could have done better if he had tried harder. He was an outsider who upset the apple cart. He should have brought in other outsiders who would have aggressively investigated the various crimes and coup attempts and who would have made a real dent in "the works" if only they were in a position to do so.

I do believe that Trump's intentions were in the right place but was naïve as to just how "deep" the "state" really is. I'm still hoping he gets a second chance and that this time he makes "the swamp" his top priority.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Robie said:


> The deep state has been forming since before The Declaration of Independence and the Constitution's ink dried.
> 
> Ask yourself....
> 
> ...


I agree that Trump won't get far in today's courts of law but he did have the power to fire a LOT more people than he did. As the Chief Executive over the "Justice" department I simply believe he could have ousted lots more of dirty insiders, RINOs, and Obama appointees than he did. Completely revamp the department from the inside out. Appoint patriots to the top positions in the NSA, CIA, FBI, etc.

Maybe after replacing bad personnel, they could do a proper and thorough investigation of Obama, Biden, Clinton and their lowlife associates.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ActionJackson said:


> I agree that Trump won't get far in today's courts of law but he did have the power to fire a LOT more people than he did. As the Chief Executive over the "Justice" department I simply believe he could have ousted lots more of dirty insiders, RINOs, and Obama appointees than he did. Completely revamp the department from the inside out. Appoint patriots to the top positions in the NSA, CIA, FBI, etc.
> 
> Maybe after replacing bad personnel, they could do a proper and thorough investigation of Obama, Biden, Clinton and their lowlife associates.


He would have to find a lot of fearless people. Most people are concerned about having an unfortunate accident or worse, that a family member has one.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think a second term would have helped tremendously.
There are only so many hours in a day.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> I think a second term *will help* tremendously.
> There are only so many hours in a day.


My optimism fixed for you.... :vs_wave:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KUSA said:


> He would have to find a lot of fearless people. Most people are concerned about having an unfortunate accident or worse, that a family member has one.


True! Similar to the risks our Founders took when standing against their version of King George Soros and his band of Democrat Red Coats.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> He would have to find a lot of fearless people. Most people are concerned about having an unfortunate accident or worse, that a family member has one.


I look at these public servants and judges somewhat through the same lens as I do a soldier.

We ask both to take an oath to defend the Constitution, freedom and liberty, knowing full well the soldier may die in the process.

I think judges should be made aware of that same commitment. If you can't. don't take the oath.

I FULLY expect the Supreme Court justices to risk life and limb to protect and honor the Constitution. Yeah some lowly appellate judge...not so much. But when you reach the federal level....absolutely.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I totally agree.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> I look at these public servants and judges somewhat through the same lens as I do a soldier.
> 
> We ask both to take an oath to defend the Constitution, freedom and liberty, knowing full well the soldier may die in the process.
> 
> ...


Part of the problem is that soldiers aren't offered big sums of money to affect their job.

Have you noticed that all career politicians retire multi-millionaires? Barry was a teacher and community organizer, short time state senator and a one term US senator. He is now worth millions and has several estates across the country.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Part of the problem is that soldiers aren't offered big sums of money to affect their job.
> 
> Have you noticed that all career politicians retire multi-millionaires? Barry was a teacher and community organizer, short time state senator and a one term US senator. He is now worth millions and has several estates across the country.


Even the anti-capitalist, Bernie Sanders, owns three expensive homes (at last count) and is worth millions. He rails against "the one-percenters" but would gladly become one if only some special interest group would offer a big enough bribe. He pretends to be "for the little man" but is, in actuality, a Communist Elitist who doesn't give two hoots for the working class. I've read that he's never really held a real job in his life but lives a pretty lavish lifestyle.


----------

